# Some of my doelings



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

Here are some of the doelings I kept this year. They shouldm all be bred by now.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

VERY pretty ladies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow...they are very striking! They must all have the same daddy?? They all look so similar!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What a great picture-and pretty girls for sure!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Very pretty  Love the floppy ears hehe


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty nubian ladies....  :greengrin:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, what a line up & such pretty girls, love their sweet faces. :applaud: The one on the right side is very striking in color, looks almost blue. What color would she be called? :whatgoat: You are going to be very busy come kidding time with your beauties. Wishing you bunches of healthy babies.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice looking girls!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What a line up! Such pretty faces.

Deb Mc


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh wow. that is an awesome little junior herd you have there. Love that 'blue roan' on the end there. 
What is that color called? does anyone know?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Awww they are so cute, if I ever switched goats it would be to nubians. lol


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

What a great photo! They are all so pretty! I love the long ears!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty girls you have there!! 

Talitha, most Nubian people just call that color a blue roan.  I wish I had one that color, but nope...I have all browns. :roll:


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

The kids in the photo are out of three sires. The one on the far left is totally unrelated. She's one of the new doelings I purchased this year. Her name is Promised*Landt Jasmine. The one on the right is a blue roan. Her registered name is Zirngibl S Rhapsody In Blue. Her barn name is Ears. The kid two over from her is out of the same buck and her name is Zirngibl S Spring Storm (Stormy). The other three are out of Rocky and two are twins. They are Zirngibl R Chloe, Zirngibl R Ruby Tuesday and Zirngibl R Melanie. All should now be bred and due this spring. I will be selling kids out of them. Their pedigrees can be seen on ADGA Genetics.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

That is a great pic, they are very pretty!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Your girls make me want nubians even more. I've got to stop looking at nubians, but of course I won't. :drool:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow theyre all beautiful!


----------

